
Remote Agile at GitLab - jobvandervoort
https://about.gitlab.com/2015/09/14/remote-agile-at-gitlab/
======
jobvandervoort
Besides an obsession with doing everything asynchronous, we stumbled upon this
workflow. Not sure where we'll be in 6 months, let alone a year or two.

I had an experience at a company doing very intense extreme programming and
felt the strong contrast with GitLab's way of doing things. I'm not sure how
we can effectively introduce typical agile practices and even less whether we
would want to do that.

Love to hear what you do and think.

